# HELP ! is there a machine that sands catapults?



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

hello







is there a machine that will sand a catapult as good has hand sanding?
the reason i am asking is because i spend about 20 minutes hand sanding each one of my catapults and the past few weeks i'v been making over 10 a day and spending over 4 hours a day sanding by hand, my finger nails are comming away from my skin and the skin on the end of my fingers is slowly wearing away lol,
is there any machine out there that will sand for me? i dont mind what it costs i just dont want to spend 4 hours a day sanding lol, thanks -- gamekeeper john


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I would recommend looking at a decent sized bench grinder fitted with a medium and fine grit flap wheel.

If it takes you longer than 60 seconds using the those, you are defiantly doing something wrong.

Combine that with the WASP sander above, you will be set!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

How about getting more staffs to your factory, I m ready for work part-time


----------



## Howard (Aug 9, 2010)

I got different sizes of Flapweels to sand plenty of stuff. It works quite good on Slingshots too.But there is another thing i found just yesterday a youtube video about which i am going to get for me too. 



You can modify it for your own need and you can use sandpaper of whatever grit you wish up to 400 or even more if you like.


----------



## -SRS-45- (Jul 7, 2011)

My father in law is a joiner and he has a belt sander but its about 1cm wide so you can run it around any shape.
I just finished a small bill hayes hathcock copy with it which is a pretty intricut design.
Unfortunately you still need a quick final rub down if you want that ultra smooth finish


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Howard said:


> I got different sizes of Flapweels to sand plenty of stuff. It works quite good on Slingshots too.But there is another thing i found just yesterday a youtube video about which i am going to get for me too.
> 
> 
> 
> You can modify it for your own need and you can use sandpaper of whatever grit you wish up to 400 or even more if you like.


Flap wheels are great.
Check out the BLOWFLY Sander from the same people who make the above WASP Sander : http://www.the2terrys.com/blowfly.html


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

-SRS-45- said:


> My father in law is a joiner and he has a belt sander but its about 1cm wide so you can run it around any shape.
> I just finished a small bill hayes hathcock copy with it which is a pretty intricut design.
> Unfortunately you still need a quick final rub down if you want that ultra smooth finish


You can do the same with the sander that E-shot linked. All you need to do is take a standard 75mm (3") belt and slice it to whatever thickness you want.

I was thinking of getting an air powered sander like the one you mentioned until I found out the price of the belts. For some reason, the ones available here all use a really odd sized belt which means you cant just buy a 100mm (4") wide belt and cut your own from it.

I still might get one though, I did use one a LOT when doing car audio installations for a living, then can get into some pretty tight places that most others things can't. Dremel's maybe, but those sanding drums can get very expensive compared when compared to a 1/2 meter belt.


----------



## Daniel J (Dec 15, 2010)

a linisher would work.


----------



## As8MaN (Mar 6, 2011)

John, i think that nothing will be as good as ur hand...

I understand that u are working hard,, but that is why people buy ur catapults!, because they are made by u and u have been working hard on them.

But hey, thats just my opinion







.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

This is the type of sander I use at the workshop in my area http://www.harborfreight.com/power-tools/sanders/oscillating-spindle-sander-95088.html but theirs is much bigger

It spins and goes up and down.. and you could choose the diameter of the cylinder... works Excellent for me.. not sure if you could find one in the UK or not.

here is a google video search of it in action

http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=oscillating+spindle+sander#q=oscillating+spindle+sander&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbo=u&tbm=vid&source=og&sa=N&hl=en&tab=wv&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=476e9e1f38eeeff&biw=1440&bih=766


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

here is a good brand,, if you want to pay the bucks... uk

http://www.axminster.co.uk/jet-jet-jbos-5-oscillating-spindle-sander-prod21290/


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Dremel?


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

John, I use a sonicrafter for finer details and a porter cable profile sander for larger areas. You can get cheaper brands... of which I have a couple... but they don't last as well a fein or sonicrafter.

Also, if you have a drill press, sanding disks with a soft backing work very well for rough shaping and sanding too.


----------



## saurian (Nov 10, 2010)

I think this may have been invented for catapults - 



 Its going on my list to santa. Also tape your fingers, it will help. But there is no way around hand sanding for the final finish.

What eShot says is true and an accountant would tell you if you have more work than you can cope with you aint charging enough for your product, but dont put prices up till after i have bought one.


----------



## rubberpower (Aug 16, 2011)

You can do a lot with a palm sander, I use it for 90% of my work. I can see that the sander Bill Hays uses will be my next purchase.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

I have just about all the sanding tools you can name. I saw the video of the sanding mop and bought one. I got the 4 inch 120 grit and mounted it in my drill press. It is by far the best system out there for sanding contours. This is the first one I did and there is no I repeat no hand sanding on this fork! The only thing I will do now is sand it lightly with a superfine foam pad.
John if you want something to eliminate hand sanding this is it.! I am so impressed I am ordering another one in a courser grit to cut down on my belt sander time.


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

Wingshooter said:


> I have just about all the sanding tools you can name. I saw the video of the sanding mop and bought one. I got the 4 inch 120 grit and mounted it in my drill press. It is by far the best system out there for sanding contours. This is the first one I did and there is no I repeat no hand sanding on this fork! The only thing I will do now is sand it lightly with a superfine foam pad.
> John if you want something to eliminate hand sanding this is it.! I am so impressed I am ordering another one in a courser grit to cut down on my belt sander time.


thanks a lot







i'm going to order a couple now myself, i dont mind finishing a little off by hand, i just wanted to cut a couple of courses out, its getting to the point now that i'm sanding for about 3-4 hours a day, my finger tips are wearing away lol, if i can half my sanding time i will be happy, and if they come out anything like the pic you posted i will be over the moon







can u post a pic of your mop please (that sounds a bit rude lol)	many thanks -- gamekeeper john


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

The old timers just used a piece of broken glass and I have saw remarkable results with that. No sand paper! I thought Iwould have a little fun and say that the machines name is Human!


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

John, if I were a young man with a great business in front of me like you seem to have, I would tell my customers to expect a 3 - 4 week delivery date on their orders as these slingshots are " _Custom made_ " I would then increase my prices to reflect this handmade quality. This policy seems to work for Purdey and Holland & Holland, who have current customers waiting 2 - 4 years for a _Custom Shotgun_. Don't burn yourself out John
TM


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Here is the mop. I don't have it broke in yet. It says to sand something hard for fifteen minutes and the fingers will splay outt more. I got mine from sears.com


----------

